# Empire of Earth 3 on a LAN



## rightturn00 (Sep 27, 2011)

Not enough bandwidth in the remote region for gaming, however 4 people have the game and we have a small switch/router. 
How to configure for all of us to play against each other over a LAN/

Any help is appreciated


----------

